# Motorschutzschalter



## Der Dreschi (18 September 2013)

Hallo,
habe hier nen Drehstrommotor mit folgenden Typenschild.
Was für einen Motorschutzschalter brauche ichbei Drehstrom?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2013)

....3,7a....


----------



## M-Ott (19 September 2013)

Du weißt aber schon, was Du da machst, oder? :-?


----------



## Der Dreschi (20 September 2013)

Hallo,
ich hatte die eigentlich einfache Frage gestellt weil ich schon an mir selbst gezweifelt habe.
der Motor war angeschlossen und der Motorschutz auch auf die 3,7 ca eingestellt. Der Motor ist durchgemessen worden und ist OK. Trotzdem hatte ich das Problem, das der Motor nach ca 3-4 Minuten der Motorschutzschalter ausgelöst hattte.
Dabei hatte ich dann nur bemerkt, das der Motor innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit sich stark erwärmte und hatte keine Erklärung dafür, da der Motor für seinen Einsatzzweck 100% Reserven hatte bezüglich des Drehmomentes.
Mittlerweile habe ich den Grund festgestellt. Der Motor war falsch angeschlossen. Nicht das Stern und Dreieck verwechselt waren, nein. Bis nach dem Motorschutzschalter war die Verdrahtung OK. Hatte dann nochmal in den Motor geschaut. Dort waren nur 2 Phasen aufgelegt, die dritte Phase fehlte. Stattdessen war die Vierte Ader, die die Ersatzader war aufgelegt, die allerdings auf den N aufgelegt war.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 September 2013)

Das der Motor da Streikt kann ich verstehen bzw der Motorschutz sich weigert das mit zu machen. Aber, sowas passiert ja nicht von alleine oder ?
Jetzt bin ich neugierig wie es zu diesem Umstand gekommen ist. Und das nicht weil ich Böse bin, naja manche behaupten ich wäre es, nein mal im ernst, wie kam es dazu. Wurde was umgebaut. Etwas erneuert ? War das Jahre lang außer Betrieb ? Wurde der Fehler nur ignoriert ?


----------



## Toki0604 (20 September 2013)

Hi Mirakulixx,

bei uns passieren solche Dinge leider des Öfteren...
Die Arbeit der Techniker in der Produktion ist nicht fachgerecht getrennt. Schlosser, Mechaniker und Elektriker betreuen die selben Bereiche...
Manchmal passiert es dann das ein Mitarbeiter mit "gefährlichem Halbwissen" einen Motor tauscht oder neu anschließt.
Der freut sich dann das das Teil sich wieder dreht und ist verschwunden... Bei anschließenden Problemen halten die dann meistens "dicht".
Aber auch Fachpersonal hat sich schon mal verlesen bei der Aderbeschriftung in ungünstiger Beleuchtung und hat nicht nachgemessen...
Gründe gibt es leider genug ( Faktor Mensch halt...)

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 September 2013)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Bei uns ist das natürlich nicht anders. Viele Köche und so. Auch ich mache mal nen dummen Fehler bin halt auch nur ein Mensch. Aber gerade aus diesem Grund (Versuche) ich es das meine Jungs und auch ich nicht nur mal eben Ein schalten, sieht aus wie läuft, und tschüss spielen. 
Aber gerade dieser angesprochene "Fehler" der beim TE auftrat ist ja ein Fehler der recht gut nach zu vollziehen sein sollte auf den Startzeitpunkt und somit auch Ursachen mäßig einzugrenzen wäre. 
Hintergrund ist einfach das ich immer wieder versuche aus "besonderen" Fehlern zu lernen. Was einem bei der Fehlersuche doch schon mal unterstützen kann. Denn wie war das noch so ungefähr ...Um Fehler zu finden muss man Sie kennen. 
In diesem Sinn schon mal allen ein schönes, ruhiges (Störungsfreies) We


----------



## Der Dreschi (20 September 2013)

Ich habe einfach in der hektik zwischendrin den falschen draht aufgelegt. Allerdings nicht in der Firma sondern im Privatbereich und war schon ziemlich frustriert irgendwie als es mir dann, als ich im Bett lag und drüber nachgedacht hatte plötzlich bewust wurde. Nächsten Morgen vor dem Weg zur Arbeit dann nochmal das Klemmbrett aufgeschraubt und das Unheil gesehen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 September 2013)

Okay also ein selbst gebauter Bug. Danke für die Info und noch ein schönes We


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2013)

Nachdem das bei uns auch hin und wieder passiert, bin ich gerade am überlegen die normalen 5-adrigen  Motorleitungen von Nummerierung auf Farbe umzustellen.
Vielleicht hilft das ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 September 2013)

Hat auf alle den Vorteil wenn die Leitung etwas älter ist oder von Haus aus nicht gut zu "lesen" ist der Farbcode noch immer gut zu sehen.


----------



## nekron (21 September 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es auch, 4Gx einzusetzen, also Kabel mir nur 4 Adern ? zumindest ein "verklemmen" kann man damit verhindern, kann also nur noch der Fehler Drehfeld verkehrt auftauchen ... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dani (21 September 2013)

Das einfachste (glaube ich) ist wenn die Adern beim Abklemmen und Isolieren angeschrieben werden.
Wir nehmen das graue Textilband zum Isolieren der Kabelschuhe und schreiben gleich auf dieses die Klemmbrettbelegung der Ader.

Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, wenn alle MA drauf getrimmt sind. Das hilft auch gut Missverständnissen vorzubeugen wenn ein Kollege ab- und ein anderer anklemmt.


----------



## Der Dreschi (21 September 2013)

Wie sich meine Frage doch noch weiterentwickelt zum Fachsimpeln. Naja, heute dann den Motor richtig angeschlossen und dann lief der Motor tadellos.


----------

